# The case of the awkward tunneling....redirect?



## Sabrtooth (May 2, 2016)

I have a FreeBSD machine that is a router that has been happily tunneling using IPSec/Racoon 4 sites for about a year now. Basically a FreeBSD machine at corp, and a bunch of RV082s at the sites.

The goal is to extend our phone system over those tunnels.

We have a Mitel system that is limited to only one IP address, no aliases. It is the router and server for the phone vlan which is 172.17.1.0/24

on the FreeBSD xl3 interface, is a connection to the Mitel VLAN address 172.17.1.9/32


The corporate office lan is xl1 and 10.1.1.0/32
Site1 lan is 10.1.2.0/32 connected by the gif0 interface. All traffic flows wonderfully.

I, essentially, want to be able to ping 172.17.1.9 and pass traffic through it like a gateway from 10.1.2.0/32.

The RV042 prohibits sending subnets over the pipe that aren't part of the pipe.
I can't seem to figure out how to add extra subnets to the pipe.
I had a thought that I could "spoof" a 10.1.2.0 IP address (10.1.2.9) that tunnels back to 172.17.1.9.

Ultimately, I'm stuck and looking for ideas. Anyone?


----------

